# Solid Gold or Stinky Cheese?



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Fellow Chuckers, among whom I rank the least, I have a question most noob;
Is this a nice piece of ash, or have I carefully hoarded and dried a bum steer?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings OBA, I'm not sure if that's ash or not.... BUT it's a good lookin fork nonetheless! Debark it and get to work  Excited to see it finished up!


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

It's ash from my very own goat yard shade tree. She's just heavily scarred ( but she a GREAT personality!) Seriously though, if there is a beauty hidden in this beast, I'm afraid it may be beyond my limited ability to bring her out. The three ash forks in my gallery are from the same tree, they should both verify her paternitree and showcase my very noob abilities. Quite honestly I'm afraid to try anything, but eager non the less.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The ones that don't try alawys fail by not trying I bet if you work on it it would be a beauty


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll give it a go. I just wonder how to showcase the beautiful inner wood and the ugly outer scarring, too.


----------

